# Massive Serratus Anterior



## Spud (Mar 22, 2007)

My serratus anteriors are absolutely massive. They stick out like tumours when i have my arms up. What can I do to balance out the look?


----------



## kinkery (Mar 22, 2007)

Serratus Anterior . just to let people know  he's talkiing about


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 22, 2007)

Spud said:


> My serratus anteriors are absolutely massive. They stick out like tumours when i have my arms up. What can I do to balance out the look?



Lats and abs are the only thing that come to mind... Maybe chest too.


----------



## slip (Mar 22, 2007)

Wish I had that problem!  More lats, teres, pec.  Pics????


----------



## Spud (Mar 23, 2007)

Here is a pic. I think it looks like I have ribs on top of ribs, but maybe thats just me. And yes, it is while flexing.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 23, 2007)

That's good stuff.  Don't hate on the definition.  Mine are lookin' sexy, and I embrace them.  <3


----------



## Quinc (Mar 23, 2007)

they look good, detail is good makes you look bigger.


----------



## Spud (Mar 23, 2007)

It just looks so odd though...

I took another look at the photo, and noticed that you can see where my bicep tendon inserts into the shoulder!


----------



## mrmark (Mar 23, 2007)

dam dude! good work


----------



## JOHNYORK (Mar 23, 2007)

i have one of those??


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 23, 2007)

That's good, don't worry about it.


----------



## kinkery (Mar 23, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> i have one of those??



Doing Incline Shoulder Raises will hitem


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello.  These are my serattus anteririaiaisisas.

I'm also working on wings so I can fly.


----------



## slip (Mar 23, 2007)

looks good to me spud.  embrace the detail/bigness.


----------



## Spud (Mar 23, 2007)

While there's a photo of me up there, anyone care to estimate my bodyfat %?


----------



## Spud (Mar 23, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> i have one of those??



You've got two. Everyone's got them, it helps keep the shoulders in place (i think).

I think mine developped from doing so many pushups.


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

Pullovers really help develop those.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 24, 2007)

So do front levers.







 (not me ... )


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 24, 2007)

Count your blessings and keep moving forward Spud.


----------



## kcoleman (Mar 24, 2007)

Spud said:


> While there's a photo of me up there, anyone care to estimate my bodyfat %?



11.001196387329630112477%


----------



## Spud (Mar 24, 2007)

I'll sue you if you're off.


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2007)

bf maybe 9-12 percent.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 24, 2007)

Spud said:
			
		

> While there's a photo of me up there, anyone care to estimate my bodyfat %?





			
				kcoleman said:
			
		

> 11.001196387329630112477%





Spud said:


> I'll sue you if you're off.


----------

